# League of Legends laggt trotz guter Hardware und hohen FPS



## Darxler (28. Januar 2016)

Hey, liebes Forum,

ein Freund von mir hat gestern seinen neuen PC bekommen:

GPU: Radeon R9 390 nitro
CPU: Intel I5 6500
Ram: 8GB DDR4 2400
Netzteil: 600 Watt Corsair
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4

Der Hardware nach müsste League of Legends natürlich problemlos auf höchsten Einstellungen laufen.
Der Ping ist auch der Hardware entsprechend hoch zwischen 250 und 400.
Ab und zu sind jedoch FPS "Einbrüche" bis auf 120 runter zu beobachten.
In solchen Momenten ruckelt das Spiel dann kurz.
Der Ping ist auch im grünen Bereich, sodass es am Internet auch nicht liegen kann. 
Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
Muss man im Treiber von AMD noch etwas umstellen, oder hat er evtl. bei der Installation der Treiber etwas übersehen?

Ich freue mich über eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße,

Darxler


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2016)

Na wenn dein Ping bei 250-400 liegt, ist es klar, warum es laggt. Das liegt aber nicht an der Hardware, sondern an deiner Internetleitung.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. Januar 2016)

@Darxler

Ping ist die Zeit die vergeht bis ein Datenpaket von dir an den Server übertragen und die Antwort des Servers wieder bei dir eingegangen ist. Dieser Wert sollte also möglichst niedrig sein. Zeiten oberhalb von 100ms sind dabei durchaus fühlbar schlecht, ein guter Ping sollte möglichst unter 50ms liegen. Mit 400ms sind die Zeiten jedenfalls katastrophal. Zu beachten ist auch die Distanz zur "anderen Seite", also dem Server. Pro geographischen 10.000Km Distanz kannst du alleine dafür mit ca. 66ms verlängerter Pingtime rechnen (10.00Km * 2)/(299792458/1000) = ~0,06671.


----------



## Acemonty (28. Januar 2016)

Aber ein so hoher Ping ist bei LOL auch bei einer schlechten Anbindung nicht normal. Von daher muss es möglich sein, das zu beheben


----------



## Darxler (28. Januar 2016)

Es tut mir Leid. Ich meinte natürlich die Frames sind dementsprechend hoch. Wohl der Uhrzeit geschuldet :/.

Der Ping liegt bei 47.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2016)

Das ist ja ok. 

Der Ping hatte mich schon gewundert. Selbst mit LTE bin ich meistens bei 60-70. Nur mit nem UMTS-Stick hatte ich in BF-Hardline mal 100-300 ms.


----------



## fxler (28. Januar 2016)

AMD hat doch einen Treiberintegrieten FPS Limiter stell diesen einfach auf 119,9 ein, dann sollten die FPS Drops kaum aufallen


----------

